# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Transportation from port antonio to montego bay and negril

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tours (Rocky's Tours) is the # 1 Tour operator in Negril rated by Tripadviser and many return visitors to our Island. Our services are top notch we provide excellent transportation service from your resort to your desired destination. Our drivers are very informative and courteous. We are very knowledgeable about our country, Safe and Reliable, always on time and very efficient service.  

Proven by many:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...h_Jamaica.html


For more information please visit our website: www.rockystaxiandtourservice.com
Toll Free: 305-848-8389 (USA and Canada) 9:00am - 5:00pm
Mobile: 1 876-370-7915 anytime
Office: 1 876-648-1877 (9:00am - 5:00pm)

Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Website: http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Do you need transportation to Negril or Montego Bay? Rocky's Tours is at your service. Safe, Friendly, reliable, economical and On time.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have you seen our reviews on Tripadvisor?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For all your tours and excursions from Negril to Port Antonio contact us our rates are very economical.

----------


## Islander

Hi there,

Looking for a quote from MBJ to Port Antonio?  We are planning WAY in advance (January 2015) but none the less looking for a quote.  

Thanks in advance,
Respect,
Islander ~ Brynn

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Hi Islander the price for 1-4 persons from MBJ airport to Port Antonio is a total of $350us one way.
No problem its good to look way inadvance, please feel free to contact us for any questions you may have.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Your private transportation service from MBJ airport to Port Antonio feel free to contact us, From your hotel in Montego bay or Negril to port Antonio give us a call.
Don't hesitate customer satisfaction is guaranteed.

----------


## JitterBug

islander, you can rent a car for the whole week for the same amount . . . take the plunge and you won't be sorry.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

MBJ to Port Antonio hotels we are available very economical and affordable, friendly and on time service.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Excellent Transportation service hassle free from MBJ airport to Port Antonio in comfort, all you have to is just sit back enjoy the scenery and the ride.
Do not hesitate to contact us.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Transportation Service in comfort and style, contact us now.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Travel in private as you travel to and from port Antonio at your own leisure and please, make stops to taste the diverse Jamaican cuisine, Jerk Chicken, fish, bammy and many more. Experience the lovely taste of our Coconut water. Arrive in style moving as you please. Contact us today.

----------


## newb

What is the distance from MBJ to PA? How many hours it takes to get there? Prices are generalized? meaning does it apply to locals too? Just asking..

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Figure about 4 hours.

----------

